# Minnesota dove hunters



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I spent the weekend in the Detroit Lakes area. I returned to ND via the Barnsville area. I believe the land formation that seperates the Minn lake area from the plains is called the buffalo ridge. This ridgeline runs for a great distance. It has a very good number of doves. As I was driving I was raising nice sized flocks from the roadside. I have mentioned this land formation to you guys before. I just wanted to remind you that there is very good dove hunting available to you.


----------



## AlbersSDSU (Sep 14, 2005)

I hunt around the rochester area south of the twin cities and as soon as it gets cold north of us the doves start stocking up around us in the picked fields and around water holes. You gave me some good news cause im going home for the next couple of weekends so maybe ill get a little dove shooting in


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I was out scouting on the south end of Buffalo Ridge today and did see a few doves. Not many ducks or geese though.


----------

